# First grow, Jack herer on 1000's



## rotten_socks420 (Mar 15, 2011)

Hey this is pretty much my first official grow, ive done smaller things but nothin compared to this so heres a cpl pictures of my room and plants so yall can give me good advice on wat my situation is.


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Mar 15, 2011)

hold on cant figure it out


----------



## v35b (Mar 15, 2011)

holding


----------



## Bleek187 (Mar 15, 2011)

guess he didnt figure it out


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 15, 2011)

I myself have had Jack grown w/1000....should be fun..


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Mar 15, 2011)

Here are some of those pictures I was talking about, I only have 6 plants right now until my clones are ready to go.


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Mar 15, 2011)

Heres some more


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Mar 15, 2011)

Aw man no-one likes my pictures! :-/
My plants are just gettin over nute burn, apparently with fox farms you feed them once every other watering with the grow and every watering with the bloom, read it wrong lol


----------



## v35b (Mar 15, 2011)

I like the light mover!


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Mar 15, 2011)

Yea I didnt have enough money to get the second one so I fabricated a slider out of a closet door slider so it can be moved manually until i get my other one. My ballasts are also switchable between hps n mh which is wonderful i think, 2 1000's on switchable ballasts with light movers... I was happy as a clam when I got my equipment!


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 15, 2011)

Wow quite a set up!


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Mar 15, 2011)

Not bad for a 23 year old lol
I got all my outlets on there own circuits because the room is on its own breaker box just for this. I think two outlets run to one circuit but the rest are on there own.


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Mar 15, 2011)

So my room is at like 78 degrees and like 53% humidity, how does that sound? The other day it was 67 degrees and 60% humidity so I turned the heater up a little and adjusted my intake to come on more often and this is the out come. Is it good?


----------



## v35b (Mar 15, 2011)

Temp's I would shot for 78 lights on, and above 65 lights out...


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Mar 15, 2011)

I gotta check it when my lights are off I have them go off at 3 am and come back on at 9 am so I can still mess with em whenever I was to unless im sleepin lol


----------



## v35b (Mar 15, 2011)

If your vegging..Keep the light on 24/7 unless your vegging a Mother..


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Mar 15, 2011)

Really? I heard 18/6 was just as good, is that false? I did have it on 24/7 up until like 4-5 days ago I put it on the timer figured it couldnt hurt my electricity bill lol, but if 24/7 is necessary I can easily switch it back over.


----------



## v35b (Mar 15, 2011)

I've tried both....24/7 will shorten the time to veg.


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Mar 15, 2011)

Well I wonder if I should keep it on 18/6 then because im trying to wait until my clones are done and in the veg for like 2 weeks before I switch them over to 12/12, obviously those ones will be larger but by then I can probably keep them outside for a good period of time if not all the time and just have six huge plants, im legal in WA state so I can cultivate outside freely.


freely for the most part..... lol


----------



## v35b (Mar 15, 2011)

Have fun...


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Mar 15, 2011)

Whats that supposed to mean? tight watever


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 16, 2011)

i would keep them on 18/6 if that is where they are now. and yes, V35 is right, have fun. Be careful. We may be legal in WA. state but people can rip you off. tell no one.


----------



## wannabegrower (Mar 16, 2011)

go back to 24 hours of light for veg!!!  Jeez you put all that work in such a nice grow room only to slow things down by using a time shcedule that is worthless!! and only slows progress.  Who cares about your clones when they are ready, put them under da light, but let your plants grow right with 24hours of light until flower then 12/12 only..  the bigger/longer the VEG the more bud you will have.  Your wasting 6 hours of growth every day this equals alot of bud wasted!!  good luck and have fun!   24veg/ 12/12 flower!!!


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Mar 16, 2011)

Ok so I think I will switch it back to 24/0 then if thats the consensus... And I was just in there and like two of my plants are wilting fairly bad.... I dont kno what to do about it i watered them like 3 days ago with nutes ( FF - Grw Big ), so the only thing I could think of is to water them since its been three days and the soil was kinda dry about an inch down into the soil, help!!!



			
				Rosebud said:
			
		

> i would keep them on 18/6 if that is where they are now. and yes, V35 is right, have fun. Be careful. We may be legal in WA. state but people can rip you off. tell no one.


Yea I gotta be careful of that, my buddy is a quad and people rip him off everyonce in awhile and its kinda really sad, who the **** does that?

Anything? Anyone? lol heeeeeellllllloooooo


----------



## Locked (Mar 16, 2011)

wannabegrower said:
			
		

> go back to 24 hours of light for veg!!!  Jeez you put all that work in such a nice grow room only to slow things down by using a time shcedule that is worthless!! and only slows progress.  Who cares about your clones when they are ready, put them under da light, but let your plants grow right with 24hours of light until flower then 12/12 only..  the bigger/longer the VEG the more bud you will have.  Your wasting 6 hours of growth every day this equals alot of bud wasted!!  good luck and have fun!   24veg/ 12/12 flower!!!




Geez bro....while I agree 24-0 is quicker then 18-6 for veg I don't think the situation is as dire as your post makes it sound. 

For the record 18-6 light schedule is not worthless.


----------



## Growdude (Mar 16, 2011)

Looks good, Ive heard this strain is really good and want to try some myself.

Have ever thought about closing off a small 2x2 area for a mother? Its easy to keep some CFL'S or I use a 2x2 T5 for lights.

Its been about 5 years now Ive kept my white widow going this way.
I bought 10 seeds then, started 3, and Ive got 7 seeds left today.


----------



## Locked (Mar 16, 2011)

Mother plants do rock....I have around 7 moms now. HO T5's is what they live under....so easy to run from clone as well.


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Mar 16, 2011)

That would be a good idea I even have an extra outlet I can run the lights and a cpl small fans on..... hmm im not too good at thinking of ideas for smaller areas anyone have any ideas from my pics?

Thanks hamster rep given!



			
				Growdude said:
			
		

> Its been about 5 years now Ive kept my white widow going this way.
> I bought 10 seeds then, started 3, and Ive got 7 seeds left today.


I looked at ur widow thread and they are monsters man look very nice! I bet that was great smokin


----------



## woodydude (Mar 16, 2011)

Real nice looking set up RS.
I am with Growdude though, I would try to partition off the back section of the room for flowering. That way you can use the front section for clones, mothers whatever without disturbing the sleep of the ladies at the back.
The bench you have on the right hand side looks prime to use for clones under a small 2x2 T5 underneath and the top for moms. I just use a table for a simal result http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54250 

I would also go back to 24/7 lights since you gain 1/3 extra growth that way and dont get as much stretch.

Green mojo fella.
Stay frosty W


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Mar 16, 2011)

So, I am going to make a clone/mother chamber somehow or another, I already have 2 - 4' x2 bulb t12 fluros.... there four feet tho that seems kinda long. I do kno that t5's, CFLS, and t8's are ideal but will these suffice for the time being so I dont have to spend any extra cash? Im thinkin like a 5' tall 4x4 space.... i dunno


----------



## Locked (Mar 16, 2011)

rotten_socks420 said:
			
		

> So, I am going to make a clone/mother chamber somehow or another, I already have 2 - 4' x2 bulb t12 fluros.... there four feet tho that seems kinda long. I do kno that t5's, CFLS, and t8's are ideal but will these suffice for the time being so I dont have to spend any extra cash? Im thinkin like a 5' tall 4x4 space.... i dunno



Remember that it all comes back to lumens per sqr foot....so make your clone/mom space big enough for what you want to do but you will need to get close to 3000 lumens per sqr foot...as for t12's I think they are the least efficient out of T5, T8, and t12....shld still work though..just not a 4x4 area...that wld need 36000 lumens for veg. Not sure of the output on t12.


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Mar 16, 2011)

hmmm..... ive gotta give this some thought.


----------



## gypsydog (Mar 16, 2011)

rotten_socks420 said:
			
		

> Ok so I think I will switch it back to 24/0 then if thats the consensus... And I was just in there and like two of my plants are wilting fairly bad.... I dont kno what to do about it i watered them like 3 days ago with nutes ( FF - Grw Big ), so the only thing I could think of is to water them since its been three days and the soil was kinda dry about an inch down into the soil, help!!!


 
Not sure what FF soil u r using. My guess is ocean forest. That soil is hot. No need to feed for atleast the first month some strain sooner. Give them some PH correct water.


----------



## maineharvest (Mar 16, 2011)

Dont forget about ventilation for your veg cab.  I recommend the T5, it makes nice short bushy plants with tight nodes.


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Mar 16, 2011)

gypsydog said:
			
		

> Not sure what FF soil u r using. My guess is ocean forest. That soil is hot. No need to feed for atleast the first month some strain sooner. Give them some PH correct water.


Im not using a fox farms soil just the nutes my soil is a mix i get from a distributing business, mixed with soil perlite vermiculite, also I do believe they r older then a month I got them when they were like 2 weeks n ive had em for like almost 3 ive only fed them twice..



			
				maineharvest said:
			
		

> Dont forget about ventilation for your veg cab.  I recommend the T5, it makes nice short bushy plants with tight nodes.


I decided against making a cab. because I have an external closet that im eyeballing... I need enough room for thirty plants in both stages, ive got a partner who is also legal. the closet is probably about 4 feet wide ten feet deep and 9-10 ft high, ill add pics prob tomorrow of it.


----------



## babysnakess (Mar 16, 2011)

rotten socks I'm legal in wa too, but I thought you couldn't have plants out in the open.


----------



## wannabegrower (Mar 16, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Geez bro....while I agree 24-0 is quicker then 18-6 for veg I don't think the situation is as dire as your post makes it sound.
> 
> For the record 18-6 light schedule is not worthless.


 

OK whatever dude, maybe your respected on this site! BUT saying stuff like that just kills me!  DUDE it is 1/3 of your veg time taken away for nothing / no good reason at all, no purpose at all... What is the purpose of six hours of darkness?? What does it do for the plant?? OH NOTHING AT ALL, Save a couple dollars a month in electric only to lose bud.. So if you do the math,  1/3 veg time lost = 25% LESS product in the end..

For the record 18-6 is not only worthless it is plain out stupid!!! bro
I guess that is why I am a junior member and will always be,   lol  funny.  I better not post anymore in trouble now!  lol


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi wannabe,
How you doing? you sound very passionate about growing.
My plants like to rest and replenish while lights are out. Cannabis was grown outdoors first. It had lights out. It is not a waste of time. Good luck to you. If you wanna be, maybe you should wanna learn.


----------



## Hick (Mar 17, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Hi wannabe,
> How you doing? you sound very passionate about growing.
> My plants like to rest and replenish while lights are out. Cannabis was grown outdoors first. It had lights out. It is not a waste of time. Good luck to you. If you wanna be, maybe you should wanna learn.


rose, honestly, your plants 'do not' need a rest. They aren't human or animal, and WILL respond to light (photosynthesize) for as many hours as they are allowed. 
It actually is a waste of veg' time, and will prolong your veg'/maturation period, while inhibiting growth and promoting stretch... "IMO/E


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 17, 2011)

In my very humble opinion they are a living bunch of organisms that I am asking a great deal of. I take away the sun and replace it with as good as I can, but it still isn't the sun, I take away fresh air, and pump in fresh air, I crowd it, I burn it. The way Mother Earth first gave us this joyful plant, it had lights out. It is the least I can do for it.
I understand photosynthesis I think. 

I love this place.


----------



## Locked (Mar 17, 2011)

wannabegrower said:
			
		

> OK whatever dude, maybe your respected on this site! BUT saying stuff like that just kills me!  DUDE it is 1/3 of your veg time taken away for nothing / no good reason at all, no purpose at all... What is the purpose of six hours of darkness?? What does it do for the plant?? OH NOTHING AT ALL, Save a couple dollars a month in electric only to lose bud.. So if you do the math,  1/3 veg time lost = 25% LESS product in the end..
> 
> For the record 18-6 is not only worthless it is plain out stupid!!! bro
> I guess that is why I am a junior member and will always be,   lol  funny.  I better not post anymore in trouble now!  lol




So now it is worthless and stupid? I am pretty sure I agreed with you on the 24-0 being better for veg then 18-6 no? But to call it worthless and stupid shows that maybe if your people skills were as good as your supposed growing skills you wld not come off looking like such a D1CK-head.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 17, 2011)

:yeahthat:


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Mar 17, 2011)

babysnakess said:
			
		

> rotten socks I'm legal in wa too, but I thought you couldn't have plants out in the open.


U can have them outside as long as no surrounding buildings / neighbors can see them, that even means a two story house cant be able to peer down from there window and look onto ur own property and see them, n I dont have that problem were im located.


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Mar 17, 2011)

Hahahaha I just read up on my forum and it appears that there is a bit of a dispute going on lol. I have always gone by basically what rosebud said, the sun goes down so itcant be tooooooo horrible, those little *EDIT
* were takin off with no stops when i had it on 24/0 though... Anyways just a little update my plants are no longer wilting ( nobody even gave me advice on that tho lol ) all I did was give them str8 water and someone said soil was hot so I did like a half flush deff saturated the soil and root system, looks 85% better.


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Mar 17, 2011)

And that guy is banned now lol howd that happen


----------



## SensiStarFan (Mar 17, 2011)

Some people veg 18/6 and there is absolutely nothing wrong with that.  It is not going to cause any harm to the plants.  I have always vegged 24/0 because when I first started reading about growing I read that you can keep the lights on 24/0 and that meant I had to buy one less digital timer.  Plus the growth is going to be more dense and there will be less stretch.  So I have always vegged my plants in 24/0.  I'm not worried about the electrical saving just because I usually veg with only a handful of 25 watt CFL's anyway.  That would be a great idea for a journal!  Take two clones and veg one in 18/6 and one in 24/0 under the same amount of light and then compare the growth after a couple of weeks.

-SSF-


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 17, 2011)

Sorry if I highjacked your thread Rsocks. That guy really ticked me off before i had my coffee.
back to growing jack under 1000. Hey RSock, that is Jack in my avi.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 17, 2011)

SensiStarFan said:
			
		

> Some people veg 18/6 and there is absolutely nothing wrong with that.  It is not going to cause any harm to the plants.  I have always vegged 24/0 because when I first started reading about growing I read that you can keep the lights on 24/0 and that meant I had to buy one less digital timer.  Plus the growth is going to be more dense and there will be less stretch.  So I have always vegged my plants in 24/0.  I'm not worried about the electrical saving just because I usually veg with only a handful of 25 watt CFL's anyway.  That would be a great idea for a journal!  Take two clones and veg one in 18/6 and one in 24/0 under the same amount of light and then compare the growth after a couple of weeks.
> 
> -SSF-




That is a great idea. I will do that when I put my clones in veg. Since Hick told me the best way to re veg is 24/0. I may have one 24 hour veg going so I could do that. I have only reveged once and it isn't going well.


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Mar 17, 2011)

I have two thousand switchable ballast but I also have a 400 hps ballast no socket or reflector lyin around, I should use that some way or another huh? I could veg with a 400 hps done it before....


----------



## SensiStarFan (Mar 17, 2011)

rotten_socks420 said:
			
		

> U can have them outside as long as no surrounding buildings / neighbors can see them, that even means a two story house cant be able to peer down from there window and look onto ur own property and see them, n I dont have that problem were im located.


 
I have a private walled in patio that gets great sunlight for a few hours a day almost year round.  I get the girls out there when I am home and the temps are good.  It is amazing how much they LOVE natural sunlight.  They actually look better after only sitting outside for 30 minutes.  The leaves will all be stretching up and out towards the sun. 

(EDIT: can't do this the last few weeks of flower though or the whole neighborhood would stink)


-SSF-


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Mar 17, 2011)

U live in the ol evergreen state as well uh? little to cold here barely gets over 50 as a high right now lol

How can i request this thread get moved to journals? Cuz I might as well keep this one

No one has any advice on the 400 hps or how to get this thread moved ?? I liked _sniffin' dirty socks_ better lol

So I said a couple of days ago I was going to post pictures of the room I plan I veggin in, and here they are! Later I will take pics of my plants to show ya'll ho the ladies are doin!

So I was thinking last night, I was driving around with my woman and the moon was soooooooo bight, so if a room isnt supposed to have any light leaks due to hermies and such.... Why is it that the moon doesnt cause them to do the same?


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Mar 20, 2011)

Here are some of those pics, the seedlings are bag seed I gotta figure out the strain I kno the guy who I got the herb from he told me last night but i forgot :doh: lol anyways here ya go 

also the seedlings are only like 4 days old


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Mar 20, 2011)

I hate the resolution I have to have them at when uploading, they look so much better in the actual pics


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Mar 20, 2011)

More


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 20, 2011)

Moonlight is not the same as artificial lighting. Your plants look good. Why bother with bagseed when running few thousand watts? If you got MJ card here, you can get some clones or seeds from many places. Bagseed is to much of a gamble and to spend all that time, money and effort into something your not to sure of what will come...


----------



## dman1234 (Mar 20, 2011)

rotten_socks420 said:
			
		

> So I was thinking last night, I was driving around with my woman and the moon was soooooooo bight, so if a room isnt supposed to have any light leaks due to hermies and such.... Why is it that the moon doesnt cause them to do the same?


 

Also last night was the brightest moon in 18 years i think thats what i heard.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 20, 2011)

I was wondering about that too dman. It didn't look really much bigger to me. In some old movie, the term "moon bright" was used. Guess the wild pot doesn't mind a little moon bright.


----------



## benamucc (Mar 20, 2011)

there was a thread on here somewhere about it not too long ago.  

really long, highly debated story short... there is a science to gardening with the phases of the moon, and it CAN, and CAN NOT cause disturbances with the plants.  (again....long long debate re: regions, timing etc) 

i know for a fact that an outdoor garage light/ street light CAN cause plants to reveg, or hermi.  (again this is highly debated)  

nice looking setup


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Mar 20, 2011)

Oh the bag seed is just for shits and giggles im waiting on clones from my buddies co-op, I might just throw them outside when it warms up a tad who knows mayb they will turn male and impregnate all my ladies  lol


 I also had heard that last nights moon was the brightest in awhile, were I live you could see it very well it was insane kinda... and mayb its just the artificial light that causes them to hermie no idea thats why I was asking lol.... so anyone go any blue prints in mind for the closest picture I posted?


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Mar 20, 2011)

Like my watch? Doesnt take batteries runs of my motion, itll hold a charge for 40 hours before it stops


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Mar 20, 2011)

Um...

Just for the record they ALL work... have their advantages and disadvantages...    I tend to prefer 18/6 cuz I LIKE a bit of stretch on some strains...   

My Northern Lights has been vegging forever and it's 2' tall!!!   PLEASE STRETCH~!!! 

Go with whatever works into your world bro... it's ALL good...

Peace~!


----------



## Hick (Mar 21, 2011)

SensiStarFan said:
			
		

> Some people veg 18/6 and there is absolutely nothing wrong with that.  It is not going to cause any harm to the plants.  I have always vegged 24/0 because when I first started reading about growing I read that you can keep the lights on 24/0 and that meant I had to buy one less digital timer.  Plus the growth is going to be more dense and there will be less stretch.  So I have always vegged my plants in 24/0.  I'm not worried about the electrical saving just because I usually veg with only a handful of 25 watt CFL's anyway.  That would be a great idea for a journal!  Take two clones and veg one in 18/6 and one in 24/0 under the same amount of light and then compare the growth after a couple of weeks.
> 
> -SSF-



"Been there...done that"..
"MY" conclusion/results were they identical number of nodes(growth), bu the 18/6 plants are slightly taller(more stretch)...:hubba:


----------



## niteshft (Mar 21, 2011)

It's funny, I posted awhile back that I read in a book about lighting times and it said 20/4 was better than 18/6 but 24/0 was not much better than 20/4 and the whole world came down on me. I still can't find the book of where I read it. I learned at that time not to post what I read unless I still have my hands on it.


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Mar 21, 2011)

Yea I noticed that happens alot, or just no response at all lol


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Mar 22, 2011)

So i finally went and borrowed my buddies Hannah ph/ppm tester and I tested my water before and run off. Before I put the solution in my soil it was a ph of 6.2 and a ppm 1100 and after that my run off was off the charts, the meter wouldnt even read it & ph was 6.5, so I added about a liter of water to hopefully compensate but then I lowered my solution to 900 ppms feed another plant and it was at 1600 ppms, I gave it a little extra water like the other one. Lowered my solution to 600 ppms and my run off was right around 1100 ppms with a ph of 6.5, so I ran with that... hope everything turns out alright lol

ROTTEN SOCKS YO! WORD TO YO MAMA! .... bored


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Mar 22, 2011)

Well everything looks better alrdy lol thanks for the input guys!


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Mar 23, 2011)

:yeahthat:  I was joking btw.... :hairpull: :headbang:


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Mar 25, 2011)

Well its been a cpl days since ive posted, which obviously is fine because no one even responds anymore but anyways figure ill keep my journal goin for my self if no one else wants to join on in, so here are some pics I took a little while ago, plants are thirsty thats why the wilting, i watered em and they are doing good, also my run off is not outrageous anymore so I am glad I figured that out. *Pats self on back*


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Mar 25, 2011)

Pics


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Mar 25, 2011)

1 more


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 25, 2011)

Chill. You have only been here two weeks. Dont expect some mad rush into your journal. Takes time and you posting in other sections before ppl warm up to you. Plants look good. I know its exciting...


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Mar 25, 2011)

Im not that excited but sure man whatever u say


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 25, 2011)

Yeah. I can tell by your postings. GL then


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Mar 25, 2011)

Aw thank you! Dont go gettin all mad on me now :angrywife:  , I was just talkin to my self there for a bit oh well tho, good luck to you to sir!


----------



## load3dic3 (Mar 25, 2011)

AWESOME!! I got my popcorn and im ready!! lol


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Mar 25, 2011)

Extra butter foo!


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Mar 26, 2011)

Heres a cpl more pics I took today, sorry about the quality of the pictures lol


----------



## ishnish (Mar 26, 2011)

look'n good man.  :aok:
Won't be long and you'll have more buds than you know what to do with...  hopefully..
:48:


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Mar 26, 2011)

ishnish said:
			
		

> look'n good man.  :aok:
> Won't be long and you'll have more buds than you know what to do with...  hopefully..
> :48:


Thanks man thats what im hoping! im tallest one is 32" tall... hopin to bloom soon jeez still waitin on clones... im gunna top these plants tonight or tomorrow they r just gettin huge lol


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Mar 27, 2011)

:watchplant: :watchplant: :watchplant: :watchplant:


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Mar 27, 2011)

Heres come pics, dunno why they are wilting, soil is fine, kinda cold actually maybe it just got too cold in there, these pics were taken an hour ago, 30 mins after the lights came on. I also would like some opinions as to why my tops are doing what they are doing, kinda like all skinny lookin n what not...


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Mar 27, 2011)

more.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 27, 2011)

niteshft said:
			
		

> It's funny, I posted awhile back that I read in a book about lighting times and it said 20/4 was better than 18/6 but 24/0 was not much better than 20/4 and the whole world came down on me. I still can't find the book of where I read it. I learned at that time not to post what I read unless I still have my hands on it.



I hope I didn't come down on you but I do like 18/6 better. BUT, hick made me realize that 24/0 was better for reveg so I am doing that. We will see if i become a 24/0 convert. open mindedness is good. ha


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 27, 2011)

I just went and read some of your past journal. How much are you watering? And does it look foggy in that room? What is your humidity. The last pictures you posted make me think you have over watered. And what is the temp in there. Is that floor cold?


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Mar 27, 2011)

So i water probably every three days or so, I check the soil with my finger and by weight, my humidity right now is 60 and its because good ol WA is great for rain so my intake is bringin it in, normally its around 45-50... The deal with the camera is I didnt have the good one, that one is used for fishing on the river and what not so its got moisture locked in it, the screens broke so u cant even see the pictures you take until they are on the computer. the temp when I went in there was 63 and the lights had been on for 30 mins... I need to figure something out.... maybe adjust my heater for the time when my lights are out....

Oh but to answer ur question I water them until I have run off then I stop watering them.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 27, 2011)

I would make sure they are really dry between waterings and can you put something under those pots to get them up off the cold floor. 63 is too cold, especially after the lights being on for 30 min. You need to up those temps during the day and night. I take it your in western Washington?


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Mar 27, 2011)

Im in central... the mountains lol I've been trying to make sure they are all really dry, like the dirt coming away from the sides of the pot.... one of my pots is clay tho and only has one drain hole but im not having problems with that one as much.... I will take ur advice and crank up the heat for sure thank you for that lol


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Mar 27, 2011)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Rosebud again.


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Mar 27, 2011)

oh yea one more thing, the pots arnt directly on the floor, they are on tables 6" off the ground, if you go to page on u can see it better in my pics.


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Mar 27, 2011)

Turned the heat up rooms abou 75 now see if that makes a difference


----------



## WorkingMan (Mar 28, 2011)

Jack is one of my favorites!


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Mar 28, 2011)

So i go into my room my lights are supposed to come on at 9, i go in there at 10:30 and my lights are off and my heater isnt working.... I checked the breaker box to see if a breaker had flipped, nope. I took the panel off my timer to see if anything got burnt up or anything like that, nope. IM LOST lol I have no idea wat the problem if, like i still have power to everything else, I switched over my plants to my other 1000 and its on doing fine, im confused please help lol.


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Mar 28, 2011)

How is everything plugged in?

What I mean is my light is plugged into the timer, the timer to an extension cord and that's plugged into an outlet in my bathroom. So if there's a problem and it's not the breaker, go down the line, starting with the simpliest solution. My process would be timer, extension cord, bulb, ballast. If all those things check out...well, that's pretty much the extent of my electrical expertise.


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Mar 28, 2011)

So my timers are wired in from the breaker, then the outlet, then the cord then ballast then light. all my outlets are on separate breakers, and two of them dont work. My heater and light are on completely separate breakers. So u shut my timer off the whole outlet goes dead.

On the first page you can see my timers and how they are wired in kinda


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Mar 28, 2011)

Anyone???????


----------



## sickbiker (Mar 28, 2011)

man i wish i could help ya . I would need to be there hands on


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Mar 29, 2011)

Yea thats the crappy part about electricity. I dont know much about it and everyone that does needs to see the problem, I had a buddy test the outlet thats not working and the meter goes up to 25 ac/dc or whatever I dunno what that means, he said theres power going to it but nothing working in it, I dont understand.


----------



## sickbiker (Mar 29, 2011)

try putting in a new outlet


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Mar 29, 2011)

I finally got someone else to come take a look at it, i lost a leg on my 220 every other one of my circuits is out due to a half flipped breaker, i didnt flip it tho cuz my light is still on im just gunna do it tomorrow morning, does this make sense to anyone?


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Mar 29, 2011)

Is this the first "on" cycle that they're missing?

This would be the second 12 on that they've missed, right?
It shouldn't be too much of an issue.  IMO, it would be smarter to leave them off for now, instead of having them on for a couple hours then off again for 12.  I could be wrong, but I think that might cause more stress.

  How far into flower are you?


----------



## bullhorn10 (Mar 30, 2011)

Dude  Im about to jump into my first grow and have been watching this thread like a drama ...Good stuff.


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Mar 30, 2011)

TheKlonedRanger said:
			
		

> Is this the first "on" cycle that they're missing?
> 
> This would be the second 12 on that they've missed, right?
> It shouldn't be too much of an issue.  IMO, it would be smarter to leave them off for now, instead of having them on for a couple hours then off again for 12.  I could be wrong, but I think that might cause more stress.
> ...


Im not in flower, I was 18/6 now im 24/0, and they only got an extra hour of darkness becuase I have another light thats on a different circuit breaker, so everything fine... kinda. Im still missing my other leg to my 220  because I havnt flipped it over yet... I was hoping that someone would have been able to tell me if everything I said about half my power flipping was right or wrong.


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Mar 30, 2011)

bullhorn10 said:
			
		

> Dude  Im about to jump into my first grow and have been watching this thread like a drama ...Good stuff.


  Haha yea my room fluctuates alot, I have small problems and large problems..... loleveryday I go in there im like oh jeez wat now hahaha oh well this is fun stuff and im lovin it


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Mar 30, 2011)

Ok, so can anyone tell me if this makes sense.... The breaker inside the house broke I guess there is something called a breaker clip that broke and its supposed to keep two breakers together to make one connection or something like that, so I guess when the clip broke one of the breakers lost connection and thats why half my power is out and the other half still works..... Thats what I was told, anyone else know anything????    :48:


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 30, 2011)

Get a new breaker. Their pretty cheap.


----------



## ishnish (Mar 30, 2011)

:48:
I haven't gotten into that breaker/wiring stuff yet myself..  I just plug things into outlets, power strips and extension cords.. 
:watchplant:


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Mar 30, 2011)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Get a new breaker. Their pretty cheap.



Ok thanks.


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Mar 30, 2011)

ishnish said:
			
		

> :48:
> I haven't gotten into that breaker/wiring stuff yet myself..  I just plug things into outlets, power strips and extension cords..
> :watchplant:



Yea its interesting stuff that I know very little about but im tryin lol

Also someone said Id might be able to zip tie the two breakers together.... dunno if thatd work, opinions?


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Mar 30, 2011)

So anyone have any advice on any of that??


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Mar 31, 2011)

Well besides my electricity everythings lookin pretty good got some pics ill post later


----------



## Roddy (Mar 31, 2011)

rotten_socks420 said:
			
		

> Yea its interesting stuff that I know very little about but im tryin lol
> 
> Also someone said Id might be able to zip tie the two breakers together.... dunno if thatd work, opinions?



If in doubt, get help...professional help, electricity isn't something to mess with! Be safe and good luck!

And I hear you on the elec bill...wow!


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Apr 1, 2011)

yesterdays pics


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Apr 1, 2011)

more, had to resize:rant:  why are my little girls wilting? I havnt done anything differnt, I may have over watered them but that was like 4-5 days ago, do the wilting signs go away after it dried up or after you water it again once it has dried? I dunno I watered them today though so hopefully they get better, the lower leaves are turning light green


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Apr 1, 2011)

this one didnt load


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Apr 1, 2011)

Ill take some more pics today most likely I watered them yesterday and they look way more perky


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Apr 2, 2011)

Yellowing bottom leaves??? Anyone??


----------



## Roddy (Apr 2, 2011)

Could be a number of things, I suppose, throw up some pcs and someone can tell you!


----------



## Growdude (Apr 2, 2011)

It looks like like the top leaves/hole plant are all spotted, is it just the picture?


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Apr 3, 2011)

Growdude said:
			
		

> It looks like like the top leaves/hole plant are all spotted, is it just the picture?



Its just the picture the camera I use takes huge pictures and the size limit on this site makes the pics look like that when I re-size them. I dont know how everyone else gets there pics to look fine but I cant get ahold of it.


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Apr 5, 2011)

Well ive got my plants in bud ill take some pics and post em for everyone


----------



## ishnish (Apr 5, 2011)

I've noticed that the lower fan leaves will slowly die off as you get further into flower, but I'm not sure if that's your situation...   how far into flower are you?
with the plants getting larger, those lower leaves may just not be getting the light that they used to..?   
..  them's my two cents..
:48:


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Apr 8, 2011)

My plants are 7 days into bud today, I think it was honestly a issue with pre-existing nutrients in the soil from my over feeding the first two times, I figured that out by testing my run off and the meter wouldnt even read it, so i added more water and got my run off to run off at right around the same ppm's that go in and my ph doesnt change from top to run off.


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Apr 8, 2011)

Ok so I finally took some photos I can tell that everyone is dYiNg to see them by the amount of posts in here !    I posted wrong above this one saying that they were 7 days into bloom but they are actually only 6 showing good signs of hairs, looking good. Oh yea and I moved them to a different location the 5k watt room hope you like.


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Apr 8, 2011)

One more of bud formation


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Apr 8, 2011)

Well fun fun sunny day today.


----------



## sickbiker (Apr 9, 2011)

lookin good man


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Apr 9, 2011)

Looking good brother... Yellowing that is uniform and takes place from the bottom up is depletion of Nitrogen... If you're less than say 5 weeks flowering, I'd hit them with some grow nutes, just to replinish some N in there... Won't bring the yellow leaves back, but will keep it from spreading...

Edit: zippies might work! Don't carry current so as long a the breakers can make contact it should work... Hope this helps man!


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Apr 9, 2011)

Gixxerman420 said:
			
		

> Looking good brother... Yellowing that is uniform and takes place from the bottom up is depletion of Nitrogen... If you're less than say 5 weeks flowering, I'd hit them with some grow nutes, just to replinish some N in there... Won't bring the yellow leaves back, but will keep it from spreading...
> 
> Edit: zippies might work! Don't carry current so as long a the breakers can make contact it should work... Hope this helps man!




Thanks man ! I think I might do that just to see if it works out until I can replace it with 2 - 30 amp breakers


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Apr 9, 2011)

sickbiker said:
			
		

> lookin good man


Thanks buddy, Im gunna have to swing over to ur grow n look at ur bushy lady here in a bit.


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Apr 9, 2011)

Well thanks for the input fellas I was actually kinda surprised to see some new posts in here lol


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 9, 2011)

:watchplant: :ciao: looking good RS.


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Apr 9, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> :watchplant: :ciao: looking good RS.



Thanks rose! I feel exactly like that emoticon.... sitting and staring lol Im really enoying using this room shouold be interesting when all 5 1000's are runnin.....

And I am also very stoked about the last picture I posted... probably my best photography yet.... lol can wait tell its big phatty medicine nugs!


----------



## Roddy (Apr 9, 2011)

Stopping in for a visit, looking good here!!!


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Apr 9, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> Stopping in for a visit, looking good here!!!


  Thanks its and interesting adventure.


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Apr 11, 2011)

Starting to get exciting I know! Good luck my brother man! 5 1000's? Why don't we have room shots again!? How many ladies you plan on flowering there RS?


----------



## ishnish (Apr 11, 2011)

should of brought my sunglasses.
nice shots in the 5k room.
Green MoJo!!


----------



## puasurfs (Apr 11, 2011)

Geeezzzz my brother, those plants look amazing! And ur set up is crazy good! Laughs @ "not bad for a 23 year old".. LOL Ummmmmm... not bad for anyone, js! I Know I'm coming super later to ur "party" but I'm sittin in for the remainder of it! LOOKS GREAT!!!

I will subscribe to the rest of ur stuff too as to not miss anything! Awesome ladies you have there... Now, lemme get back to page two and finish the rest of the story!


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Apr 11, 2011)

About 40-50 plants per harvest havnt quite figured that one out yet


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Apr 11, 2011)

Gixxerman420 said:
			
		

> Starting to get exciting I know! Good luck my brother man! 5 1000's? Why don't we have room shots again!? How many ladies you plan on flowering there RS?


I will take a cpl pics of the room for ya'll if ya want no problems, like I said tho its not my 5k watt room its my buddys who obviously I can trust. I am gettin very excited I honestly cant wait tell I see nice chunky nuggs!!!


----------



## puasurfs (Apr 12, 2011)

GREAT Read RS... but ur room looks like a heavenly weed jungle! Man I hope I do even half as well as you have my brah~ I am impressed with ur ability to adapt and learn as you go... right on! I have subscribed to this thread and am pretty stoked for as well...


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Apr 12, 2011)

waiting on some nug shots here too! Keep up the good work RS... They'll pay you back for it I'm sure!


----------



## powerplanter (Apr 12, 2011)

That's a sweet set-up.  Plants are looking good and that slider thingy is nice.  I just found this journal.  I'll just pull up a chair.


----------



## MichiganMedhead (Apr 13, 2011)

that 5k room looks like it's wasting a lot of light.


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Apr 13, 2011)

MichiganMedhead said:
			
		

> that 5k room looks like it's wasting a lot of light.


Hahaha, Yea it does look that way doesn't it... all the lights are on movers and the plants only go under were the light can reach, not on the sides or anything.... In all actuality it is wasting light, but once they are all running the light will hopefully be caught by the plants on the other tables. I need to take some pics so everyone can get a clear view.


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Apr 13, 2011)

Movin' up with light movers! I wish I had a room big enough to need them! :rofl: keep it up RS :watchplant:


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Apr 13, 2011)

Ok here are some pictures I took today hope you all enjoy, this is day 12 of bloom! Also I took three extra pics of how the room is set up, once again its not my room.


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Apr 13, 2011)

More


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh and I obviously bent that top, there is another one with a bent top as well. My largest one grew a foot in 12 days ... jeeeeeez


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Apr 14, 2011)

What a boring day today has turned out to me... I sprayed my plants for bugs last night using Azamax from Gen Hydro... buddy gave it to me anyone ever use this before?


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Apr 15, 2011)

Anyone on the Azamax?


----------



## Roddy (Apr 15, 2011)

No clue on the spray....you had bugs?? What? Where? How?? Hope all is well, my friend!


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Apr 15, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> No clue on the spray....you had bugs?? What? Where? How?? Hope all is well, my friend!


Some of the plants were showing signs of mite infestation, it came from his plants in the veg room, so we sprayed everything. I figure since its supposed to be a neem oil type thing and since its only 14 days into bloom everything will be fine. In a month were gunna hit the room with a Dr Doom... Hope im doing everything right. Since we sprayed I havnt seen any further damage or webs. There are still eggs on the underneath so in a day or two we are going to spray again.


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Apr 16, 2011)

More pics today hopefully.


----------



## ishnish (Apr 16, 2011)

:watchplant:


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Apr 16, 2011)

ishnish said:
			
		

> :watchplant:


Thats the truth right there man


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Apr 17, 2011)

Pics comin today.


----------



## bho_expertz (Apr 17, 2011)

Have the popcorn ready for some bud porn


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Apr 17, 2011)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> Have the popcorn ready for some bud porn


They should be lookin pretty good, the size limit on here really makes the pictures turn out not so good but oh well what can ya do


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Apr 17, 2011)

Yay for pictures! Day 16 into bloom and i must say :holysheep: things are going really good right now.... knock on wood lol


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Apr 17, 2011)

more


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Apr 17, 2011)

Last but not least! I think this is the most pics ive posted at once, I had to resize 13 pics!!!


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 17, 2011)

How tall are those, I should go back in your journal and see. Looks like they like the big lights. This is the fun part.


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Apr 17, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> How tall are those, I should go back in your journal and see. Looks like they like the big lights. This is the fun part.


My tallest one that ive had to bend twice now its aboutt 4 and a half feet tall, my smallest is around 3 and a half feet, bushy gurls!! the one looks kinda like a jewish candle holder thingy... lol and yes they LOVE the lights, they are the Hortilux 1000 hps


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Apr 17, 2011)

For there only being six plants they sure do take up alot of space, from the pictures it looks like I have way more.


----------



## Ruffy (Apr 17, 2011)

keep posting pics. and does it sound like i braught the first chair into see these go threw the cycles? cmon you all pull up some chairs. join me


----------



## ishnish (Apr 18, 2011)

:watchplant:


----------



## puasurfs (Apr 18, 2011)

RS420~ Hey Brah... still here following along (subscribed) and marveling at ur beauties!! Love the READ from this journal, I'm learning a lot from this too! See? RS420 is also a teacher! They look amazing!


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Apr 18, 2011)

Ruffy! Welcome aboard matie!!! [email protected]!!!! 

Puasurfs thank you! so kind. I wouldnt consider myself to be a teacher though lol


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Apr 21, 2011)

Well how is everyone doing today? Havnt posted in a cpl days but thats kool lol. Just a little update my ladies are lookin gorgeous ! I will take some pictures soon. I also have started 14 more Jack Herers in my room not my buddies, I have had for 3 days today and all is well! Thanks for tuning in!


----------



## sickbiker (Apr 21, 2011)

lookin good


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Apr 22, 2011)

sickbiker said:
			
		

> lookin good


 Thanks man I was just in ur journal and ur female dog in heat is bushy! gosh didly darn u should gets some chunky nugs off of that.


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 22, 2011)

hey RS can you edit out the profanity. I hate to be a nag but it is just too unsightly  Thanks mate, your plants are lookin good!


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Apr 22, 2011)

MosesPMG said:
			
		

> hey RS can you edit out the profanity. I hate to be a nag but it is just too unsightly  Thanks mate, your plants are lookin good!


 No prob! That looks better to me


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 22, 2011)

Haha  me too mate. thanks :aok:


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Apr 22, 2011)

MosesPMG said:
			
		

> Haha  me too mate. thanks :aok:



Green mojo to you sir!


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 22, 2011)

To you and your ladies as well mate :48:


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Apr 23, 2011)

Pictures coming today!!


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Apr 23, 2011)

Heres some pics day 22 of bloom fed them with GH nutes today no grow just the micro and the bloom.


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Apr 23, 2011)

More


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Apr 23, 2011)

More, Hope you all enjoy, feel free to give me some feed back!


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 24, 2011)

They are lookin really good mate :aok: Im sure they will love the nutes


----------



## powerplanter (Apr 24, 2011)

They look good man.  Nice crystals'


----------



## Dr.Dank (Apr 24, 2011)

certain strains respond well to 24/7 while others will actually grow better with a little rest but 24/7 is best for clones always if possible. make sure you give em a good 36 hours of dark before the 12/12 swich if possible. your not planning on doing a sepatate veg at all?


----------



## Dr.Dank (Apr 24, 2011)

Jack is one of my favorite smoke/grow what brand is your jack (if applicable)


----------



## Roddy (Apr 24, 2011)

Dr.Dank said:
			
		

> certain strains respond well to 24/7 while others will actually grow better with a little rest but 24/7 is best for clones always if possible. make sure you give em a good 36 hours of dark before the 12/12 swich if possible. your not planning on doing a sepatate veg at all?



Please explain how this dark period helps??


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Apr 24, 2011)

Dr.Dank said:
			
		

> certain strains respond well to 24/7 while others will actually grow better with a little rest but 24/7 is best for clones always if possible. make sure you give em a good 36 hours of dark before the 12/12 swich if possible. your not planning on doing a sepatate veg at all?


I have never heard of anyone giving there plants 36 hours of darkness before 12/12, did I miss something in my years of reading overgrow/ ( months for )MP? And no I do not have a veg room, I plan on just running one cycle until I can convert a closet into a veg room.


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Apr 24, 2011)

MosesPMG said:
			
		

> They are lookin really good mate :aok: Im sure they will love the nutes





			
				powerplanter said:
			
		

> They look good man.  Nice crystals'




Thanks guys! glad this is turning out well for me, I went in there last night before I went home and they even look healthier then the pics.


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Apr 24, 2011)

Dr.Dank said:
			
		

> Jack is one of my favorite smoke/grow what brand is your jack (if applicable)


  Im not sure the " brand " i kno that its jack herer from seed i got clones of. Very Very strong smell, you cant even put it in ur trunk without it stinkin ur car up. Very strong high which I enjoy. And the looks are just unbelievable. Ive been getting it finished from my buddy for like 3 months, decided to grow some


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Apr 24, 2011)

What a boring day


----------



## Roddy (Apr 25, 2011)

rotten_socks420 said:
			
		

> I have never heard of anyone giving there plants 36 hours of darkness before 12/12, did I miss something in my years of reading overgrow/ ( months for )MP? And no I do not have a veg room, I plan on just running one cycle until I can convert a closet into a veg room.



Lacking any kind of reasoning for the 36 hours of darkness, I'd not bother. It won't hurt the plant, but trust me, I've tried this and see nothing beneficial for doing this! This was a myth that ran through a local "school" teaching people how to grow and provide for patients (become caregivers), I say myth because not even the teachers there could give good reason!

But, I'm open to learning!!


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Apr 26, 2011)

Well I will never be doing this and wasnt going to either, seems ridiculous.


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Apr 26, 2011)

I think the thought behind it is probably to shock the plant into flowering faster... but it'd be awfully stressful! Not sure it'd work out the way they think it would! Might flower a few days earlier, but won't be as fast production I bet!


----------



## powerplanter (Apr 27, 2011)

Yeah that would be very stressful.  I like to switch slowly.  Try to imitate what the sun would do except in a few days instead of months. JMO.  GREEN MOJO!!


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Apr 28, 2011)

Ok so hopefully I will get some more pictures up today, buds are getttin chunky had to tie some branches cuz they were flexin to far out ( one was almost straight out ). Also hopefully will be able to snap a photo or two of my other plants I have going right now. ( 14 Jack H. and 4 Early Girl x The Purps )


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 28, 2011)

Tell Jack hi from me. I am a fan.


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Apr 28, 2011)

RoseBud Jack says Whatz up!

Here are some pics of my 14 Jack H they are 8 days in soil from clone and look fabulous! I am going to start another Journal for these ones, I wonder how the Early Girl x Purps will do... I started them from seed so im sure 3 of the 4 will be males if not all of em, oh well.


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Apr 28, 2011)

Took the pics out because I want them in my new journal.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 28, 2011)

are you toying with us?


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Apr 28, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> are you toying with us?


What do you mean?


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Apr 28, 2011)

pics


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Apr 28, 2011)

MORE pics, and why did it say it was a duplicate even tho it was different pictures???


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Apr 29, 2011)

Man I am really impressed with how much these are putting on, I believe they are mainly sativa so im hopin too get atleast two oz off each one, people say I will get more but I dont think so it bein a sativa dom strain and what not.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 29, 2011)

Hey RS,
Jack will put on a lot of weight the last three weeks. Mine did not look like that at all. It was a much more indica looking plant then yours. Short and fat. I have probably told you that is jack on my avi.  It is just a lovely smoke.


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Apr 29, 2011)

So how many days was ur JH? Im guessing this one should be around 9 weeks, thats what im hopin for anyways lol but the longer it needs the better i guess. How much weight did you get out of how many plants? and what pot size? cuz these ones are like in 2.5 gallon pots


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 29, 2011)

I use 5 gallon smart pots and I took two at 62 days and one plant at 70 , but I don't like a lot of amber. I had a light issue with one grow. I got 2oz off 2 plants and 3 off 1. But mine were not nearly as big as yours, different pheno I guess. It is  special smoke.


----------



## puasurfs (May 8, 2011)

They look great RS... I have been doing some catching up in my GJ subscriptions and may I just say that ur ladies are amazing!!!! So that's what plants can look like when you don't have to worry about ROOM/LIGHT restrictions, huh? LOL

Love the lights and movers too...


----------



## rotten_socks420 (May 8, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the comments been kinda busy lately gunna update with pictures soon!!


----------



## Peter Jennings (May 8, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Hey RS,
> Jack will put on a lot of weight the last three weeks. Mine did not look like that at all. It was a much more indica looking plant then yours. Short and fat. I have probably told you that is jack on my avi.  It is just a lovely smoke.


I'd have to agree. This looks nothing like the Jack Herer's I have grown, and they do lean more indica. 

Either your bud lied, who where he got them from lied.

Here is a shot of what Jack should look like.

View attachment 167934​


----------



## Staffy (May 8, 2011)

wow dude looks really nice in there. lol. good job!!


----------



## rotten_socks420 (May 9, 2011)

Peter Jennings said:
			
		

> I'd have to agree. This looks nothing like the Jack Herer's I have grown, and they do lean more indica.
> 
> Either your bud lied, who where he got them from lied.
> 
> ...


Looks pretty much the same to me man.... its got a hella strong smell kinda like coffee almost.


----------



## puasurfs (May 14, 2011)

rotten_socks420 said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone for the comments been kinda busy lately gunna update with pictures soon!!


 Aloha RS~ We know ur very busy, but... quit leading me on and then holding out on the photos... Looking great so far brah, can't wait to see 'em!


----------



## rotten_socks420 (May 20, 2011)

Wow its been awhile since ive been on here lol I do need to take some pics for yall my plants are a cpl days away from starting to flush !!! they look good, I had PM didnt want to spend 100 bucks on something that just heats sulphur up so I got GreenCure which worked great actually sprayed it once and u can barely even tell I had it, I need to spray again like today so I dont have any problems.


----------



## nouvellechef (May 20, 2011)

Sulphur burners shouldn't be used in late flower. Give a nasty aftertaste. Be careful, even though it might be gone to your eye, it's still there. Greencure does work, but doesn't knock it dead for good. Better be getting some eagle20 since you have had it and spray all your plants in veg. GL


----------



## rotten_socks420 (May 20, 2011)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Sulphur burners shouldn't be used in late flower. Give a nasty aftertaste. Be careful, even though it might be gone to your eye, it's still there. Greencure does work, but doesn't knock it dead for good. Better be getting some eagle20 since you have had it and spray all your plants in veg. GL


Thank you for your advice, how much is eagle20?? is it a spray? or a powder you add to water??


----------



## Rosebud (May 20, 2011)

That's good there is something you can use while in flower. 
Good luck RS, your almost at the finish line aren't you?

Jack is worth whatever you have to go through. Hang in.


----------



## nouvellechef (May 20, 2011)

rotten_socks420 said:
			
		

> Thank you for your advice, how much is eagle20?? is it a spray? or a powder you add to water??



Just mix up and put in homedepot mister. The pump kind. When you have quite a few plants, one of these is a must to easily mist them down. Goggles and gloves is a must, fans off when applied. Easy cheesy.


----------



## rotten_socks420 (May 23, 2011)

Sweet, cost? I could just look it up


----------



## rotten_socks420 (May 23, 2011)

Long needed photos, I got tired of updating all the time for no reason lol Well they are going into flush today Monday the 23 of May! yay!! should be great smokin. Two of my plants are goin purple, I am not sure if it is the Purple Maxx and the Snow Storm ive been usin or something else but it looks cool!! lol


----------



## rotten_socks420 (May 23, 2011)

More


----------



## rotten_socks420 (May 23, 2011)

More


----------



## rotten_socks420 (May 23, 2011)

EVEN more lol Well I hope you all like, I know I do, except for tyhe mildew you can still kinda see traces of that  lol


----------



## rotten_socks420 (May 23, 2011)

I wish I woulda taken better shots of the purplish  ones but oh well


----------



## rotten_socks420 (May 24, 2011)

No one likes my pics!!!!     WAAAAAA!!!!!!! hahahaha


----------



## rotten_socks420 (May 25, 2011)

Well hopefully I will have more pics up soon.


----------



## powerplanter (May 26, 2011)

Hey bro.  They look good to me.  Thanks for the pics.  How tall are those girls?  They look pretty tall in the pictures.


----------



## Ruffy (May 26, 2011)

you rotten, those look dam good to me, i wish p.cs were scratch & sniff. emmmmmmmmmmm yummy


----------



## rotten_socks420 (May 26, 2011)

hahaha scratch and sniff pics would be [email protected]


----------



## Rosebud (May 27, 2011)

Did you get rid of all the PM and what about the spider mites? When are they ready for harvest? Tell me. ha


----------



## rotten_socks420 (May 28, 2011)

PM is basically all gone, I think there might maybe be a sign or two of mites ive been tryin to rinse em off good without gettin the buds wet, hope its helpin this close I cant really do anything.... they are gunna get the chop in ten days


----------



## Rosebud (May 28, 2011)

Oh boy, ten days!


----------



## puasurfs (May 29, 2011)

:holysheep: 9 days? That's great! I know you've had some trials and all but they look great to me brah. Looks like a lot of bud sites too!


----------



## Staffy (May 29, 2011)

buds look great rotten. nice and shiney. good job mate!


----------



## bho_expertz (May 29, 2011)

Taking applications for the trim party ? I'm in ... You going have some fun :hubba:


----------



## rotten_socks420 (May 30, 2011)

Thanks everyone !! I am dying with anticipation for sure!! This is my first soil grow ! Everything else I did was in like a DWC but way small and not as good for sure... so I have like 6-7 more days until I give em the chop!


----------



## puasurfs (May 30, 2011)

I am so excited for you and cannot wait to hear how the final comparison comes out btwn your soil and DWC grows. I was initially interested in hydro but got skeered away! ok so 6-7 days... *waiting"


----------



## powerplanter (May 30, 2011)

How do they smell.  Lookin good Bro.


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Jun 10, 2011)

Well i cut em down i am half way done trimming them, off of three plants I have gotten seven and a half oz so far! cant wait to see the final quantity!!


----------

